# My Snow Kitty is Gone



## Smokey596 (Nov 29, 2010)

My heart is broken into pieces.














My Snow Kitty left our world this afternoon. He hadn't been eating lately and since Monday was very lethargic and weak. Blood work gave no definitive answers other than he was very sick, and long story short I sent him on his way.

Snow Kitty, we've been together 12 years, ever since you showed up on my patio in a snowstorm. Slowly, over time you came to trust me and be my friend. While you lived outdoors, I would go out in the morning and call you, and you'd come up the hill from the woods or across the neighbors' patios to eat breakfast. I built you a house out of a clear storage box, and you slept in it when it rained. I went outside and fought with raccoons for your blanket they were trying to steal! When you moved inside, you had your own apartment upstairs so that you wouldn't fight with Ellie and Cricket. No matter where we lived, you loved to look out the window, and that's one of the saddest things....that I won't see your sweet fuzzy face looking out when I come home. You loved to get into bed with me at night and curl up against my head on my left side, and I would roll over and put my arm around you and hold you. You did that for the last time on Sunday night, and I'm so grateful for that. Today, when I picked you up to take you to the vet, I held you in my arms on your back, and you looked at me with those big, round, green eyes and we knew. We knew. You were such a good boy at the vet. I held you in my lap and loved on you until it was time, and even then I held you as you left this world. You were missed so very much the minute you left and will be until the day I die. You left my life as suddenly as you entered it, and you made it a much better life just by being there. My boy...my Snow Kitty, thank you for being mine.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your Snow Kitty. What you wrote about your life together was both lovely and heart-breaking. With tears in eyes, I thank you for writing it.


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

Oh such a beautiful cat. I am very sorry for your loss of such a special one. Snow Kitty was very fortunate to have come to you and obviously had a beautiful and contented life with you.


----------



## Smokey596 (Nov 29, 2010)

Thank you both for reading and expressing your sympathy. It's much appreciated. I know that the members here really know how I feel and what it's like. It really helps. Still can't believe he's not here anymore.


----------

